# ¿Que footprint uso para un LED en OrCad?



## PepitoGrillorr (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola, estoy intentando hacer una PCB con OrCad y no se que footprint asignarle a un LED. Me podriais ayudar?. La version que uso es la 10.5. El led creo que es de 5mm, como los que aparecen e la foto.  







Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## wacalo (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola PepitoGrillorr:
Puedes hacer 2 cosas:
a) Usar algún footprint de TM_CYLND que se adecúe a la separación de pines de tu led y a su diámetro exterior (por supuesto que este footprint no tendrá el "chanfle" que tienen los leds para no equivocarse al montarlos.
b) Crear tu propio footprint. Puedes copiar alguno de TM_CYLND en tu propia librería y una vez alli, modificarlo para que represente exactamente a tu led.
Suerte.

Walter C.L. - Salta - Argentina


----------



## PepitoGrillorr (Jun 23, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta. He conseguido modificar uno de la libreria TM_CYLND. De momento, me lo ha cogido el layout. Ya te comentaré cuando saque la placa. Es la primera que hago. Un saludo


----------

